# It’s the strangest thing.....



## Speirsy11 (Jan 3, 2018)

I’m not sure if this a common occurrence or not honestly but certainly a first for me. 

I’ve got a Seagull Folk at home that I love playing, love the sound of and just enjoy all around. Wanted to grab another acoustic for the office (I take 2 hour lunches and wanted to have one to practice on). I’d settled on a 000 body style and was on the search when I walked into L&M in town and found a mint condition used Martin 000-16GT. 

I played around with it in the store, loved the feel and the tone AND the price (under half of new with Fishman electronics installed and a hard case) so after a day or two of thought I went down and pulled the trigger. That was two weeks ago. 

I’ve had this beauty at home and the office and have been playing it non-stop for those two weeks and (this hard to even type really) I don’t like it. 

I’m not sure what it is exactly but the feel and tone of it just doesn’t seem the same as it did in the store AND I’m finding myself kinda paranoid about making sure the humidity is perfect, the temp controlled, etc.... 

I think it is going back this weekend. When I was thinking about buying it I thought it would be a lifelong love affair but it turns out she’s a one night stand of sorts and I need to find something else to fill my office hole........ 

Anyone else run into this kind of thing? Or am I hiding buyer’s remorse in a cloud of made up faults? (It isn’t that really, I wanted desperately to love this guitar and the price was well under my budget). 

Part of me is thinking of replacing the strings, trying something else before the return...... I spoke to L&M and they’re on board with whatever I want to do..... 

Ok, glad I got that off many chest. I started to talk to my wife about it and she did NOT care at all! LOL


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

That paranoia about humidity levels and temperature and stuff has weighed on my mind in the past too.

I really LIKE having guitars that I can just leave on a stand and not worry about, take outside on a hot day and play in the sun by the pool, and whatever, and just not worrying at all about whether it's going to be ok or if it's going to crack or whatever.

I've played some really nice guitars in the stores. I do understand that there are instruments out there that are a lot nicer than the ones I already own. But are they ENOUGH nicer to deal with not just the expense but also the extra care and concern? Not for me. I totally get how that equation solves to a different value for other people, but not for me.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If it had old strings as in not installed at the store on the day you bought the guitar then I would have changed those out as soon as I got home. If I didn’t like the sound I’d try a few sets of different strings which would be a good idea anyway. When I got my d18 in 2012 they gave me five different sets of strings to try; one set of lifespans I removed the day after installing and another set, can’t remember the name of those, I ditched them after about 4 hours.

But if you really don’t like the guitar then maybe that’s it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Greg Ellis said:


> That paranoia about humidity levels and temperature and stuff has weighed on my mind in the past too.


I don’t worry too much about that stuff but it’s easy for me to keep a condo at 45 humidity over the winter and summer which is comfortable for me as well as the guitars so I do it. What I’ve found is that once the guitars get used to it the setup doesn’t change over the years - my d18 is the same as when I got it in 2012. Same for my other acoustics.

I’m not gonna take an HD28V to a drunken field party but generally I take whatever guitar I want wherever I’m goin and don’t worry if we’re playing outside and it’s 90 degrees.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The very same thing happened to a member on the acoustics forum. What most replies suggested was the difference in the acoustics of the room. A lot of offices that I have worked in would not lend themselves to a good place for sound. 

What did it sound like at home? If it was good, take it back there and see if the sound is better. Maybe even take it back to the store and see if sounds the same as the day you tried it the first time. You will know then, it's not the guitar.

Of course, it could be that you just fell out of love with it. It does happen.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Have you considered taking the Seagull to work and leaving the Martin at home, where it would be easier to feed and water?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

bw66 said:


> Have you considered taking the Seagull to work and leaving the Martin at home, where it would be easier to feed and water?


Stop making sense ... lol


----------



## Speirsy11 (Jan 3, 2018)

bw66 said:


> Have you considered taking the Seagull to work and leaving the Martin at home, where it would be easier to feed and water?



Actually, much easier to feed and water at the office. I’ve got an extra treatment room that I’ve turned into my private oasis and can keep it humidified to whatever I like. My concern with humidity is likely unfounded as a result but it does creep into my brain at times. I’m going to try a string change as a last resort this weekend and see how we go.


----------



## Speirsy11 (Jan 3, 2018)

Greg Ellis said:


> That paranoia about humidity levels and temperature and stuff has weighed on my mind in the past too.
> 
> I really LIKE having guitars that I can just leave on a stand and not worry about, take outside on a hot day and play in the sun by the pool, and whatever, and just not worrying at all about whether it's going to be ok or if it's going to crack or whatever.


This is why I’ve got my eye on a Rainsong for the cabin. Basically impervious to the elements/humidity/temp.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Room acoustics is an important factor as well as string type for sure.
My guitars sound quite different in my music room and in my tech corner in the basement.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mawmow said:


> Room acoustics is an important factor as well as string type for sure.
> My guitars sound quite different in my music room and in my tech corner in the basement.


With reminders like this, it's probably a good thing I take one of my acoustics with me when I am trying out a new guitar at a store. That way, it will be a better comparison.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Not just acoustics either. My Parker sounds totally different between my home studio and downtown rehearsal space as well. The different amps have something to do with it most definitely. It just sounds so much more rich and dynamic downtown. There is a discernible difference. I will never fall out of love with guitar.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Lola said:


> Not just acoustics either. My Parker sounds totally different between my home studio and downtown rehearsal space as well. The different amps have something to do with it most definitely. It just sounds so much more rich and dynamic downtown. There is a discernible difference. I will never fall out of love with guitar.


A few years ago, I tried a Digitec pedal board... It allowed emulation of different amps and cabinets... I wondered if I could sell all my acoustics but one... finally got rid of the pedal board. ))


----------



## Casey86 (Jan 28, 2018)

Side by side with the Seagull how does the Martin sound? That would be the decider for me.

If close, I would try a bunch of different strings and guages. Every guitar suits dif strings. New guitars open up a bit too, one of my acoustic's changed it's sound for the better after about a month. It had been unplayed for 16 years until I bought it. At the beginning I was not happy, took it to a really experienced acoustic guy and he said it had never been played and to just play it. He was right.

Take the Seagull to the office and play the Martin at home for a while. Get an open mind on strings. The nice thing is after the dust settles, you can easily get a different guitar if you are still not happy. Then take the Seagull with you to the store!

Edit: just looked up the Martin 000 16gt. Nice ...and you got it under half list? I would try a bit harder to like it


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> Not just acoustics either. My Parker sounds totally different between my home studio and downtown rehearsal space as well. The different amps have something to do with it most definitely. It just sounds so much more rich and dynamic downtown. There is a discernible difference. I will never fall out of love with guitar.


I never ever thought about this before but now that you mention it, room acoustics are room acoustics whether you are playing an acoustic, electric, keyboards, etc. The exception might be a Jews Harp.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

Well...? I'd love to hear how your experiment went. 
I'm willing to bet that it's a room issue, which is happy news. You can remedy that fairly easily.

I have the opposite "problem," in that I have an echo chamber as a practice room, with 1000+ square feet of hardwood floor and windows. The nice part is that I get to hear every note or chord 3 times! You can check out the pictures in the Welcome Forum in February where someone graciously posted pictures for me.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Speirsy11 said:


> This is why I’ve got my eye on a Rainsong for the cabin. Basically impervious to the elements/humidity/temp.


My Bud has one. They have a really cool sound in them too. I mean REALLY cool.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I never ever thought about this before but now that you mention it, room acoustics are room acoustics whether you are playing an acoustic, electric, keyboards, etc. The exception might be a Jews Harp.


Mouth acoustics...


----------



## Speirsy11 (Jan 3, 2018)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> Well...? I'd love to hear how your experiment went.
> I'm willing to bet that it's a room issue, which is happy news. You can remedy that fairly easily.
> 
> I have the opposite "problem," in that I have an echo chamber as a practice room, with 1000+ square feet of hardwood floor and windows. The nice part is that I get to hear every note or chord 3 times! You can check out the pictures in the Welcome Forum in February where someone graciously posted pictures for me.


Success! Tried 3 sets of strings, all sounded better than the ones on it initially. Settled on a set of D’Addario Nickel Bronze for now. Played it at home and the office and it sounds and feels great. 

Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## Speirsy11 (Jan 3, 2018)

Dorian2 said:


> My Bud has one. They have a really cool sound in them too. I mean REALLY cool.


Yeah, I love the one I keep trying at L&M...... I think my next purchase is going to be a Rainsong parlor for camping and the cabin (and the couch....and the backyard....) 

Won’t be until next year I think, need to take a step back and get good at playing these things before I start buying more!


----------

